# Layering fish



## Nurelle (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum and looking forward to being an active participant. I have ordered a 30 gallon pentagon aqua tower aquarium. Could someone pls advise me asto how best to layer the tank so I have fish swimming at all levels of the tank so it looks full . I am looking to create something very colorful but yet easy to maintain . Any suggestions would be most welcome thanks


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome! 

Of course I've got to recommend a pair of Dwarf Gouramis, since their an amazing fish and so entertaining to watch, and they're colors are simply beautiful! The common ones you can find at just about any local fish store, or local Petco for example, are Flame Red and Powder Blue. I've got 4 in my tank, and I absolutely love them. They're all over the tank, from top to bottom, but tend to stay near middle, and more at the surface, for two reasons really. 1) They're a labyrinth fish, meaning they breath air in from the surface, and 2) The males will build bubble nests at the surface of the water, but only in areas where there's no strong current, and they have something to secure the bubbles to, thus some floating plants (or anything that will float at the top of the tank really) is needed to make them feel at home. They just get fed with normal fish flakes; nothing fancy. But they do like the occasional dried (or thawed frozen) bloodworms for a balanced healthy diet. I'd only recommend getting a pair, at least to start out with. Most stores only carry males, and putting males together in the same tank can become an issue when they start claiming areas to make bubble nests in, and get slightly territorial. They don't really get mean to other fishes of different species, just towards other male Dwarf Gouramis. My 4 have learned to live with each other, and typically stay out of each others space. But every once in a while they have there little argument where they chase each other away, lol.

For the bottom, in my opinion, nothing beats the liveliness of Cory Catfish  Not only are they energetic little guys, but they also help clean up excess food off the bottom of the tank, since they are bottom scavengers. They'll eat leftover flakes that make it to the bottom, but they also LOVE thawed out frozen bloodworms and algae wafers. They come in all kinds of color variations, but my favorite is the albino, just because I've got a "thing" for albino fishes, lol. They love to be in groups of AT LEAST 3, so you could easily put 7 or 8 in your 30 gallon.


The rest is really up to you as far as what you want to ad, keeping in mind that the other fish should be peaceful community fish as well.


Just remember to start out slowly. You don't want to put too many fish in the tank to start with, until the tank has completed it's nitrogen cycle.

Live plants are always a plus. The more the better; most all community fish love to hide and swim through them. And they also eat up ammonia and nitrites and help keep water conditions stable, meaning less work for you


----------



## Nurelle (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks so much I will definitely buy the gouramis and cat fish. Can I also add neon tetras guppes and clown loaches to the mix? Do I need a heater for these fish? I really appreciate all this advice!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would leave out the clown loaches as they get big and need lots of room. A Dwarf Gouramis would make a nice center piece fish as they have some nice coloring. Depending on the measurements of the tank I wouldn't get more than 3 or 4 cories. Neons are fairly small, you might consider cardinals which are a tad bit larger, and make sure you have a school of at least 6 to complement each other. For top I would suggest some of the smaller hatchet fish, like 4 or 5 of them and just have one gourami as the center piece. He will basically be all over the tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a tough call on tanks like these due to the small surface area.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Plants and driftwood help the tank too look full and interesting too.


----------



## Nurelle (Nov 30, 2010)

Many thanks appreciate all the help and will keep all these suggestions in mind


----------

